
An Interactive Database Helps You Explore the Art of Soviet Children’s Books - lermontov
https://hyperallergic.com/387716/an-interactive-database-helps-you-explore-the-art-of-soviet-childrens-books/
======
balance_factor
> the vibrant art and propaganda narratives of Soviet children's books

The media children consumed in the Soviet Union was a propaganda narrative.

Luckily for us in the land of freedom, the media children consume on
television in the USA is not a propaganda narrative.

~~~
kmicklas
I really hope this is sarcasm but honestly I can't tell knowing Hacker News.

------
patrickg_zill
As it was explained to me, since children's books and cartoons were pretty
much exempt from the heavy hands of the censors, artists who could get into
production of either were for the most part free to do what they pleased.

------
s3nnyy
Who funds/pays for research like this? I get it, history is important, but
maybe we reached a level where there has been enough books, articles, and
texts written on the Soviet / Nazi area?

~~~
tapestrieshere
"is an online interactive from Princeton University"

